# Hilfe!!! Wo bekomme ich den R.M. Canuck Helm noch???



## boozy (25. Februar 2007)

Ich suche den Rocky Helm und finde ihn in keinem Shop mehr! Hat jemand ´ne Ahnung,wo ich den noch bekommen kann?


----------



## iNSANE! (25. Februar 2007)

Ah! Jetzt weiss ich wo ich noch einen gesehen habe: Einmal mehr - der gute Rösch in München: 089 7255850. Gleich morgen ab 10:00 Uhr probieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollman (25. Februar 2007)

Servus,

Misterbike in Pforzheim hat auch noch welche. siehe www.misterbike.com
Gruss Ollman


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (25. Februar 2007)

www.frorider.com
ruf am besten dort an frank kimmerle 070 3421221
ich glaub ich hab den helm da im laden mal gesehen ...


----------



## boozy (4. März 2007)

... Habe einen ergattert! 

Danke nochmal für die zahlreichen Tipps!


----------



## Osti (4. März 2007)

kannste mal nen Foto posten?


----------



## RMB-Rider (23. März 2007)

... Habe mal die genannten Shops abgefragt! Keiner hat ihn mehr!
Bietet jemand evtl. privat noch einen zum erschwinglichen Preis???


----------



## RMB-Rider (24. März 2007)

... Benötige übrigens Größe M.


----------



## s.d (24. März 2007)

Osti schrieb:


> kannste mal nen Foto posten?


----------



## RMB-Rider (24. März 2007)

... OK! Den linken kannst Du mir schicken!


----------



## Sw!tch (25. März 2007)

ich war gestern bei van hacht in hamburg, die haben auch noch einen im regal rumgammeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (26. März 2007)

s.d schrieb:


>



Was lernen wir daraus?
Wenn wir irgendetwas von Rocky suchen, lieber gleich s.d fragen


----------



## RMB-Rider (26. März 2007)

Nützt mir nur nix,das er ihn hat!


----------

